# Andy Murray - Training and Diet Article



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Appreciate he is not "big" etc. and this has been written with wow factor in mind but still makes interesting reading....love some of the phrases in the artice "push ups with arms alone":lol:

*So what is the secret of Muscles Murray?*

*
*

 

*Andy Murray has undergone a remarkable transformation from spotty, stroppy teenager to toned, musclebound athlete. *

*
*

*On Tuesday he showed how incredibly fit he is by doing push-ups with his arms alone. So what is behind his new physique? *

*
*

*Here, Claudia Connell takes you through Andy's diet and training regime. *

*
*

*
*

*THE BODY*

*HEIGHT: *6ft 3in

*WEIGHT: *Start of season 13st 7lb but often drops to 12 st 9lb by end of season

*BICEP MEASUREMENT: *20in

*BMI: *23.4

*BODY FAT: *Just 6.5 per cent - to put that into perspective the average male has a body fat percentage of 16 per cent








Solid performer: Murray built up his body with gruelling workouts and Bikram yoga

*THE DIET*

When he is training and playing in tournaments, Murray aims to eat 6,000 calories a day - almost three times the Government recommended levels. The average adult male consumes 2,400 a day, but then the average male doesn't exercise for up to six hours a day.

Murray has six meals a day, starting off with a protein shake followed by a peanut butter bagel and yogurt.

The rest of his meals are a carefully planned mixture of lean proteins, derived from red meat and fish, and complex carbohydrates from pasta, rice and dark green, leafy vegetables.

Processed food is banned, as is sugar.

He always eats within 30 minutes of completing a match so that his muscles do not start to waste (since he has almost no body fat, if he does not get food quickly, his system will start to burn muscle instead).

He is completely teetotal and drinks at least six litres of water a day to keep hydrated.








Hanging in there: Andy Murray's balancing feat yesterday

*THE WORKOUT*

*
*

Murray's workouts fall into distinct categories: in tournament and out of tournament. They are equally tough.

In the winter, when he is out of tournament, he checks into a gruelling tropical climate body boot camp for a month where he will exercise in hot temperatures for six hours a day.

On a typical boot camp day he will start with one hour of aerobic sprint training on an athletic track where he runs 400-metre laps at intervals of five minutes, aiming to get faster with each lap. He will also jump hurdles sideways, to improve balance.

This will be followed by a one-hour upper body weight training session in the gym where, among other drills, he ties a rope around his stomach and pulls 40lb weights using just his abdominal muscles.

*A 90-minute Bikram yoga session comes next, where he stretches and performs dynamic yoga movement in a room heated to 40c, during which he will burn 1,600 calories and lose four litres of sweat. *

His workout will be rounded off with a two-hour tennis practice session with his coach.

In tennis season, his gym sessions are reduced to an hour a day but he still hits the practice court for two hours before a match.

Enlarge 










http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/07/02/article-1196930-058F5986000005DC-627_224x423_popup.jpgEnlarge 
















Teenage Murray celebrates a victory at the 2005 championships, left, and clenches his fist after sweeping aside Juan Carlo Ferrero yesterday 








*THE ICE BATH*





After a match, or at the end of a training session, Murray takes a ten-minute ice bath. These are now widely used by athletes because they help muscles, bones, nerves, tendons and tissues recover from punishing exercise, and also prevent injury. 





The athlete normally stands in icy water for up to ten minutes. During this time the blood vessels will tighten, draining blood from the legs. 





When Murray emerges from the bath his legs will be numb but they will quickly be pumped with 'new' blood which will invigorate the muscles with oxygen, aiding repair. 





The ice bath will also prevent the build up of lactic acid, which kicks in after a heavy exercise session and can cause muscle fatigue and heavy legs. 








*MASSAGES AND ACUPUNCTURE*

*
*





Murray receives regular massages with blocks of ice, which are supposed to have a similar (if less extreme) effect to the baths, followed by a combination of soft and deep tissue massage to help get rid of any lactic acid that has built up in the muscles. 


Acupuncture - the process of tiny needles being inserted to pressure points all over the body - is used to help alleviate aches and pains. 





Originating in China, this alternative therapy is now recognised even by medical professionals as an effective treatment for musculoskeletal pain and sports injuries. 




*
TENNIS MATCH STATS *





During one match, Murray will: 









Change direction every 1.1 seconds


Perform up to 600 explosive moves


Run more than two miles


Perform around 1,000 shots


Serve at an average 120mph


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

The guy's done well, one of the fittest/strongst in the game, i heard him on the radio saying he does overarm pull ups with 20kg 3 x 10. Good luck this afternoon. :thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He could do with some decent guns though.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Body Fat 6.3% and 20in guns......erhmmm BULLSH1T!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> 20in guns......erhmmm BULLSH1T!


from his shoulder to his elbow...


----------

